# Time just flys



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Rain is one year old in a couple of days. Where does the time go? 
I have so enjoyed watching her grow and seeing her personality shine through, the journey of becoming a beautiful, loving friend. No matter how many of my shoes you have destroyed, I will always adore you Rain and every moment we share together, the muddy, the loud, the clown and especially the cuddly moments.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel - it seemed like one moment a puppy the next an adult dog. Your Rain certainly turned out to be a lovely lady.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy first birthdsay Rain. It is amazing how quick puppyhood is over. Your girl is beautiful.


----------

